# Little Miami River - The "Wee" Craw



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

I embarked on a journey today at the Little Miami River to set forth my quest to catch the smallest fish possible. I've been catching the trophy smallmouths left and right  and I wanted to give the little replicas a chance. Not the pint-sized monsters, but ones that can't even be called dinks. I achieved my goal with great success. 

I went to a spot in Milford that I feel is over-fished, but easy to get to. I was still recovering from the night before when my buddy who flew in from out of town and I took the term "a couple drinks" to a new level.

The first fish on fought like it was a huge 12....centimeter angry minnow









I was obviously disappointed it wasn't smaller. The thing was slightly bigger then my finger. I casted in the same area, and BAM(ish)! Kind of FISH ON! (I think...)









Now we're talkin'! This thing was even smaller then the first! I am tearin' it up!

I changed locations to see if I could find something even smaller. I throw my lure into the perfect smallie hole and reel it in to find this awesome white bass hanging on to the lure that was almost it's size.









I couldn't get anything smaller if I tried! SUCCESS! 

Seriously though, I couldn't do this again even if I tried. Usually the weecraw produces some nice fish for me, I've never had so many weefish in one day. I guess that's why they call it the "Wee" craw...I may have to invest in the full-sized Rebelcraw!

I did pull out some nice channels, one on a crawler harness and the other on the weecraw. It's a pretty cool feeling catching a cat on a crankbait. 

















Oh well....Better then the old skunk I guess....


----------



## Liquidsmoke (Aug 4, 2012)

LoL all I catch is the small ones. Maybe tomorrow will bring the big one as I head down to ky.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

That is an awesome saga. Enjoyed it very much. We all have those days. But when a good one hits and you bring them in, it erases all the dinks and pre dinks


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Well told . . . love the spin! 

Bigger baits = Bigger fish maybe  lol

The cat must of been fun to haul in!


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Best post of the day? I think so!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

So... I guess your gonna have a fish "fry" ?


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Hahahahaha


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Just goes to show how aggressive those fish are going after lures almost their size. I once caught a mini-dink like that on a wee craw and the fish already had a minnow in its mouth, greedy little guy.


----------

